# Verona-Deluxe-Cabinet-Humidor-3000-Capacity



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Verona Deluxe Cabinet Humidor - 3000 Capacity (#1233267) - CigarBid.com

Thinking about getting one. What are your thoughts on it? Anyone have one?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great, but how much is the shipping? and what about the seal? the glass also concerns, it may leak, if you feel good about those things then go for it.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

does look sweet, but shipping is $250! then again, MSRP is $2000 , so in theory, it's still a good deal.

edit: looks like you put in a bid anyway! hope you get it and fill the puppy to the brim!!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I bid on it but I still have 5days left


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I have one exactly like it. I used some weatherstripping around the door and it seals fine now. I am using 3-4 lbs. of hearfelt 65% beads and oust fans and humidity stays rock solid. I check the beads once a month and add distilled water if needed. I could probably cut that back to 3 months but I like playing with the cigars.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Does yours have outlets inside of it?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes it does. I am not presently using it though.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

FYI, you are bidding on my humidor. :yell:







































































Just kidding! Good luck in getting it for the lowest possible price!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Bid one more time its yours Michael


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I dont do max bid.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

djnitrofish said:


> Bid one more time its yours Michael





djnitrofish said:


> I dont do max bid.


I said I was kidding. I was never bidding on it to begin with. My cabinet will be here friday! Sorry for any confusion


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh never saw that


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

That's at least $100 less than I have seen them anywhere else.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

O.K guys, I need your help. I just won a Verona-Deluxe 3000 on Cbid.
1. How do I go about seasoning this monster.
2. Will it hold about 1000 sticks that are not in boxes?
3. Do I need to buy a electric humidifier?
4. Will I need to install fans? An if so what would you suggest?
5. What the hell should I do with all the humidors around the house that I empty into the monster?
6. Any and all ideas and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats, Steve,

Season this just like any other humidor, just on a bigger scale

You can always put your other humidors in the biggie.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

Coasty said:


> O.K guys, I need your help. I just won a Verona-Deluxe 3000 on Cbid.
> 1. How do I go about seasoning this monster.
> 2. Will it hold about 1000 sticks that are not in boxes?
> 3. Do I need to buy a electric humidifier?
> ...


I've got a similar model so I can address some of these.

1. How do I go about seasoning this monster.
A: Same as any other unit. It took me a week to season mine, and I had 72 hours of stable RH before I put sticks in.

2. Will it hold about 1000 sticks that are not in boxes?
That I don't know. Take a look at the shelving and do some quick math. It's a lot of shelves but 1000 sticks seems unlikely.

3. Do I need to buy a electric humidifier?
Depends on your environment. Lots of people have great results with tons of crystals, I went with a Hydra LG + fans + crystals because I'm in a particularly dry environment.

4. Will I need to install fans? An if so what would you suggest?
Initially I went with the Hydra-LG kit + 1 extra fan. It moved air fine but I found them to be loud so I purchased 4 x 120mm fans and I'm much happier with the amount of air moving and the noise levels.

5. What the hell should I do with all the humidors around the house that I empty into the monster?
I kept one for dry boxing and sold the rest .... which turned into boxes of cigars.


----------

